
Which is the best Marketing and Sales strategy for online travel startup? - billwill
Suggestion and input for the best marketing and sales strategy for online travel startup are welcome. 
Thank you.
======
paulcole
1\. Who are your customers?

2\. Where (online) are they?

3\. What problem do they have?

4\. What do you do for them that nobody else can?

Without more information this is a completely unanswerable question.

~~~
billwill
1.Adventure travel Lovers. age range 18 to 50, user of mobile or tech.

2.They are Tourist. worldwide.

3.Problem: To find options for different offering on same site or city.

4.location based solution.

~~~
paulcole
> 2.They are Tourist. worldwide.

To be more clear: are they on Facebook, Twitter, searching Google, watching
YouTube videos? What are they doing on those sites?

How close are they to making a purchase? Where does your service fall in this
journey?

When you answer these questions you'll be getting closer to a
marketing/advertising strategy.

~~~
billwill
Thank you for the productive advice. This will Help us a lot of ways. May I
ask what is that you do? Curious and might be useful for a professional
opportunity.

~~~
paulcole
Basically helping small businesses answer these kinds of questions and then
helping them do things with the answers.

